# Gargoyle Gecko



## Shadow Mantis

Hi

Just curious, are these a good beginner lizard? There is one at my local Petsmart that has been there for a few months. I was thinking about buying it sometime. The people working there said that they eat a lot of fruit and require somewhat low heat and no basking light. Is this reliable?

Thank You


----------



## Geckospot

These guys make great beginner lizards. I have been breeding them for a few years. Here is a link to my gargoyle gecko caresheet http://www.geckospot.com/gargoylegeckocaresheet.php. I hope this helps.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Thank you very much for that caresheet. I might be getting the gecko by the end of the year. I'll try to post some pics when I get it.


----------



## Brandon

Crested geckos are interesting reptiles too keep. My local pet store use to have these, but some how they don't carry them anymore :?


----------



## Shadow Mantis

I just got the Gargoyle Gecko yesterday  . Apparently he is starting to shed. Does anyone know how long this process lasts? Also, I have some peach baby food in the tank for him. How often should I replace this?

As for the crested gecko, we have one at our local Petsmart. I believe it is called an Eyelash Crested Gecko, or something similar.

I will try to get some pictures of him up as soon as possible.

Thank You


----------



## Gecko Assassins

Wow thats good news. Good luck on your new addition Shadow Mantis :wink: The peach baby food is a good idea. Puts weight on thin animals like the ones recovering on egg laying (Geckospot carehseets). I would probably replace the peach food once or twice a week.


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Hi

I am not really sure if my Gargoyle Gecko is still shedding. I have heard that they will occasionally eat their skin while they shed. Is there any way I can be sure he is done shedding and, if so, what should I do? I do not want him to get an infection from this.

Thank You


----------



## Andrew

Pictures always help. :wink:


----------



## Geckospot

It usually takes them 1-3 hours to shed. They almost always eat the shed. I've never had one get any kind of infection. Dont worry. They are tough little geckos. I'd recommend starting it on T-rex crested or gargoyle gecko diet. This is much more nuitritional than baby food.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Thanks everyone. I will try the T-Rex diet for him. As for pictures, I will try to have them up sometime soon.


----------

